# New to the site. Also funniest catfishing duo?



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi guys im dan, i know all of you are familiar with my son pendog66. I have heard a lot of stories from Steve and Nate about the site and fishing trips. The practical jokes they play and some of you guys on the site i have met . Now my question is, who is the funniest Catfishing Duo on the site??? if i dont have you on the choices just add yourself. And i hope to meet some of you out on the river with nate and steve.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

welcome to the site dad, now only to get you out on the river more for flatheads. But then again you cant beat some of the competitions we have had bass fishing. And if we get uncle bob on the site you and him would be the next duo, it is hilarious to get you guys on the river together


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

This is how the fishing trips usually go with steve and i bickering and my dad as a ref


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> This is how the fishing trips usually go with steve and i bickering and my dad as a ref



Ok thats funny, and if bob does get better we will go out with you guys


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

pendog66 said:


> This is how the fishing trips usually go with steve and i bickering and my dad as a ref


thats funny, i still think you guys are crazy for all the hours a week you put into getting bait before you even fish


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

thats funny, and if bob gets better we will be out on the river with you


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome. As for myself, I have to vote for Flathunter and I, but it's been a while since I've fished w/ Nate.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Dan, While Id love to vote for myself and Dink, Id have to say that Mellon and Flathunter have stories so bizarre that not even me and Dink could think up.. They get my vote

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Laurel and H..... i mean, H20 and Flat-buster Jack, hands down!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

did someone say my name?????


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

this story just came to mind fishing with steve. On dog leg road there is a pond where we like to fish that has some nice cats in it basically because we have stocked it. We fish it when the river is blown out and its safe to say we havent fished it this year because well the river is at all time lows. We were there one night and steve threw out a bobber with a small chub at about 3 foot deep around the beaver dam. He was up messing around with the fire when i see his float start to run and then disappear. I yelled Steve your gone, he looked me like your a moron im not falling for that. So i said again your gone, still nothing. So i got pissed off and said YOU #[email protected]!%#@ gone. He still walked over and just glanced out as the fish is pulling drag. Then he runs to set hook. Sometimes he aggrivates me on how slow he moves lol  :F


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey that is because I am fat and I don't move that fast. beside how many time do we tell each other,your gone and it be a lie


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Hey that is because I am fat and I don't move that fast. beside how many time do we tell each other,your gone and it be a lie



What are you talking about? i would never do that


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I never do that to you either,like when you are sleeping I would never say Nate your gone so you could run around looking for your pole while still half asleep


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

thats not funny steve your lucky im healthy or i might of had a heart attack


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard, voted for Flat and H20 - easy choice.


----------

